# Roast Chicken with Balsamic Bell Pepper Sauce



## aburke78 (Sep 30, 2011)

This is one of my favorite recipes that I make for my family.  It's healthy, unique and mouth watering!!!



*Ingredients*

sea salt (optional)
freshly ground black pepper
3/4 tsp fennel seeds, crushed
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp dried oregano
4 (4-6 oz each) skinless, boneless chicken breasts
6 Tbs olive oil, divided
1 large shallot, thinly sliced
2 tsp fresh rosemary, chopped
2 medium red bell peppers, thinly sliced
1 yellow bell pepper, thinly sliced
1 cup chicken broth
1 Tbs balsamic vinegar


*Instructions*

Ok everyone, first Preheat oven to 450℉.

Next, you want to combine 1/2 tsp salt, fennel seeds, 1/4 tsp freshly ground black pepper, garlic powder and oregano.

Brush the chicken with 2 tsp oil, and apply the spice rub over chicken.

Heat a large skillet over med-high heat, and add 2 tsp olive oil.

Add the chicken breasts and cook 3 minutes or until browned.  Turn each piece and cook 1 minute more.

Remove the chicken from the pan and arrange in a large baking dish.  Bake for 15-20 minutes, or until fully cooked.

Meanwhile, heat remaining oil over medium-high heat in the same large skillet used to brown the chicken (do not wash it first).

When the pan is hot, add shallots and rosemary, and sauté 3-5 minutes, or until shallots are translucent.

Add the peppers, and stir in broth, scraping pan to loosen all the flavorful brown bits.

Reduce heat and simmer 5 minutes.  Add vinegar and season with sea salt and freshly ground black pepper.  Cook 3 minutes more, stirring frequently.

Drizzle this delicious sauce over your chicken.  Get creative with it! 

Wine Pairing: I personally enjoy a nice Pinot Noir with this dish, but if you want to go white, I would suggest a nice Pies porter to offset the Balsamic.


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 30, 2011)

I love recipes with balsamic vinegar. This is a keeper. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## aburke78 (Sep 30, 2011)

No problem Nikki, thanks for the response!


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe it sounds awesome.

Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds great, Thanks!


----------



## aburke78 (Oct 1, 2011)

No Problemo!!


----------



## mamacarr (Oct 2, 2011)

just wondering....if I added a few chicken thighs also...what would that do to the cooking time???  I love the boneless chicken breast...my hubby...wants his thighs!!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds good.


----------



## aburke78 (Oct 2, 2011)

In response to the cooking time on the thighs, I would cook those for approx. 10 minutes.  Stick a knife into them and if the juices run clear, your good....Thanks for the question


----------

